# Industry News: Fujifilm shuts down servers after a suspected cyber attack



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2021)

> Fujifilm may have been a victim of a cyberattack and they have decided to shut down their servers while they investigate. If you remember, Canon suffered a ransomware attack last year.
> From Fujifilm:
> FUJIFILM Corporation is currently carrying out an investigation into possible unauthorized access to its server from outside of the company. As part of this investigation, the network is partially shut down and disconnected from external correspondence.
> We want to state what we understand as of now and the measures that the company has taken. In the late evening of June 1, 2021, we became aware of the possibility of a ransomware attack. As a result, we have taken measures to suspend all affected systems in coordination with our various global entities.
> We are currently working to determine the extent and the scale of the issue. We...



Continue reading...


----------



## dwarven (Jun 3, 2021)

Working in IT, there are *so many* potential holes in networks and an attacker can get in pretty much any of them. I can turn a company's LAN into Fort Knox, but if the higher ups don't want to spend money to upgrade connected legacy systems, train regular employees on cybersecurity (this is an _easy_ way in), or if a head honcho simply can't be bothered to use a VPN while using airport wifi and accessing sensitive resources, then I'm just going to throw my hands up and say I told you so. Because you *will* pay at some point, either upfront by implementing defense in depth, or later when you have to do damage control.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 4, 2021)

dwarven said:


> Working in IT, there are *so many* potential holes in networks and an attacker can get in pretty much any of them. I can turn a company's LAN into Fort Knox, but if the higher ups don't want to spend money to upgrade connected legacy systems, train regular employees on cybersecurity (this is an _easy_ way in), or if a head honcho simply can't be bothered to use a VPN while using airport wifi and accessing sensitive resources, then I'm just going to throw my hands up and say I told you so. Because you *will* pay at some point, either upfront by implementing defense in depth, or later when you have to do damage control.


IT security and really any security is pretty much theater.
The biggest tech companies and tech companies have been hacked.
There is not much hope for the rest of us.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jun 4, 2021)

Virtually no corporations have the knowledge and skillset to prevent this. We've done a terrible job designing software and services to be secure by default, and when you go into the non-tech space the talent needed to implement securely simply isn't available. Plus all of it even with the best people is prone to human error.

I expect this to get much worse before it gets better, unfortunately.


----------



## dwarven (Jun 4, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> *IT security and really any security is pretty much theater.*
> The biggest tech companies and tech companies have been hacked.
> There is not much hope for the rest of us.



This is completely untrue. The network at my job gets hit all day by bots pen testing for vulnerabilities. I can guarantee pretty much every major or even minor web service does. I would love to take a look at traffic in the Pentagon's NOC.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 4, 2021)

dwarven said:


> This is completely untrue. The network at my job gets hit all day by bots pen testing for vulnerabilities. I can guarantee pretty much every major or even minor web service does. I would love to take a look at traffic in the Pentagon's NOC.


Some of the most secure networks have been infiltrated but I am less skeptical of military and government networks.
At the same time, every government has spies that infiltrate those as well.
Just because your network detects port scanners does not mean they are invulnerable.


----------



## dwarven (Jun 4, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Just because your network detects port scanners does not mean they are invulnerable.


Correct, but that's just one small part of network defense.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 13, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Some of the most secure networks have been infiltrated but I am less skeptical of military and government networks.
> At the same time, every government has spies that infiltrate those as well.
> Just because your network detects port scanners does not mean they are invulnerable.


Not being an IT guy, but having worked for govt. before... I have less confidence in gvt. or military systems. In my experience, government systems tend to be very behind. https://www.businessinsider.com/solarwinds-hack-explained-government-agencies-cyber-security-2020-12


----------

